
Code-Dependent: Pros and Cons of the Algorithm Age - hunglee2
http://www.pewinternet.org/2017/02/08/code-dependent-pros-and-cons-of-the-algorithm-age/
======
Dowwie
This study does a good job summarizing the public conversation about
"algorithmic life" to-date. To add to this important list:

1\. NYU Law's "Tyranny of the Algorithm" discussions:
[http://www.law.nyu.edu/bernstein-
institute/conference-2016](http://www.law.nyu.edu/bernstein-
institute/conference-2016)

2\. Cathy O'Neil's article in Jacobin:
[https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/09/big-data-algorithms-
math-...](https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/09/big-data-algorithms-math-
facebook-advertisement-marketing/)

